# No new HD?



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Charlie and Jim were stalling and taking forever to answer hand pick questions (none about new HD of course), and never touched anything about new content coming. All we heard about was the channels we already know we have....i hope the uplinks of scifi and usa yield something this week...cause nothing else is looking promising.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Sure seems that way, TW. In light of the ScifiHD and USAHD uploads and subsequent techical glitches, I fear we're in for a meager Dish Xmas.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Charlie Chat was bunk this time. When they showed the "newly added HD channels", I almost fell off the couch. It's mostly sports channels that the majority of us don't subscribe to. Then there is TBS-HD, a waste. Then there was "Altitude". What channel is Altitude?

When is TWC Interactive supposed to be going "live" on 214? It works when I go into Dish HOME. Interactive Live works with shopping channels, but not TWC.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

davethestalker said:


> Charlie Chat was bunk this time. When they showed the "newly added HD channels", I almost fell off the couch. It's mostly sports channels that the majority of us don't subscribe to. Then there is TBS-HD, a waste. Then there was "Altitude". What channel is Altitude?
> 
> When is TWC Interactive supposed to be going "live" on 214? It works when I go into Dish HOME. Interactive Live works with shopping channels, but not TWC.


well like i told some people who were wanting to jump ship.."wait to see what Charlie serves up in Dec." well....he didn't give anyone looking for more HD any reason to stay...thats for sure...and then to hide out again until March?:nono2:


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I got the overall impression that these guys don't know much about what "they have". We seem to be more informed than they are. Both of them were cackling about us have, what, 76 HD channels...yeah right. I think I even heard him say something about remaining the leader in HD.

What does stick out is the impression of unwillingness to get on the ball. I was hearing whining about how much space HD takes up and how "expensive" it is...wa wa wa. 

Get rid of those friggin HD PPV channels and get the "regular" "national" channels that are available!!!! Stop calling those dang sports HD (NBA, NHL, Concast, FSN) channels "national". They are not what the general population considers a "national channel" They are premium specialty sports channels, period.

Does anyone else have the conclusion that Dish will carry EVERY local "digital" when 2009 hits? Charlie indicated as such with the 'viewer mail'.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

davethestalker said:


> I got the overall impression that these guys don't know much about what "they have". We seem to be more informed than they are. Both of them were cackling about us have, what, 76 HD channels...yeah right. I think I even heard him say something about remaining the leader in HD.
> 
> What does stick out is the impression of unwillingness to get on the ball. I was hearing whining about how much space HD takes up and how "expensive" it is...wa wa wa.
> 
> ...


He danced around it...but made the "hint" that they would without a straight answer.By the time E* "catches up"with D*'s current lineup, D* will have a whole new list added.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

davethestalker said:


> Then there was "Altitude". What channel is Altitude?


It is Colorado's RSN. HD on 360. SD on 410.


----------



## pvcleave (Mar 20, 2007)

Yesterday I had Verizon to my house to install FIOS TV, had I watched this before they came out I would have paid the $220 they wanted for installation instead of throwing them out.


----------

